# Interviewer doesn't ask any questions?



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I had an impromptu interview at the company I currently work for yesterday. I work from home so around 9:15, I got a message asking if I could come in for an interview before lunch. I live a good 20 minutes away and I had a phone meeting I had to be on at noon. So, literally no time to prepare... had to wear brown shoes with black slacks that I was lucky I even found lol. I was actually pretty angry because that's extremely unprofessional to not give any options but in the next 2-3 hours while I'm currently working. 

On the way I prepared myself for the hardest question to answer well, in my opinion: What's your biggest flaw? I figured out a good one and did not think of any questions to ask about the job. It is a receptionist job in a smaller satellite building at the company, so it's kind of hard to come up with anything other than... "how do I do this job?" once I'm hired or pay, which I feel uncomfortable asking. We start the interview, he's late... I had to find the room by myself because there is no receptionist. Then I had to call HR to get him to come to the room. 

He's super nice and apologetic about the situation. He didn't know he had to interview for the job (he's not the supervisor) and he said they need someone Monday, basically. First he asked me what I knew about the job and I said I didn't have a lot of time to look into specifics but I imagined it involved a lot of greeting and phone work. Then he asked if I had any questions... I blanked. I felt like I had just run a marathon to get there and I didn't even think of questions. I'm usually much more prepared. After my fumbling, "Questions... hm.." and a brief moment he just went into a very long description of the job and then asked if I could start Monday. I tried to be very energetic and excitable, mentioning that I was excited it was moving quickly and that I'm really ready to get back into the office, after working at home, due to my previous customer service background. That's literally all I got in about myself. 

I eventually asked one question about whether it would conflict with my husband's job. It didn't. Then he basically got up, told me that they had one other person they had to interview and that it was just between the two of us. He said they'd email or call me today. 

I'm going insane.  I've had interviews at this company before where it was between me and one other person and didn't get the job. I was even kicked around to other interviews within the department because they liked me. If you interview people, don't tell them that. It hurts more when you don't get it.

Anyway, long story... sorry. What do you think? Why would he not ask any questions? If I don't get the job, I'll be very disappointed that I didn't even get to sell myself. I also hope that he considers how much time I (didn't) have to prepare.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

It sounds like they needed to meet candidates in a hurry to see who they like better for a job they don't consider complicated enough to worry too much about in depth analysis. They just need someone fast for the reception, so no time to worry and also no need (in their point of view) to explain it to the candidates detailingly.

I'd say that they are probably going to pick the one who they feel more affinity with and are readily available in Monday. So if they ended up not picking you then it's just that, probably nothing to do with your lack of availability. Probably how much payment one expects can come into equation too, in case you guys talked about that.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

AriesLilith said:


> It sounds like they needed to meet candidates in a hurry to see who they like better for a job they don't consider complicated enough to worry too much about in depth analysis. They just need someone fast for the reception, so no time to worry and also no need (in their point of view) to explain it to the candidates detailingly.
> 
> I'd say that they are probably going to pick the one who they feel more affinity with and are readily available in Monday. So if they ended up not picking you then it's just that, probably nothing to do with your lack of availability. Probably how much payment one expects can come into equation too, in case you guys talked about that.


Well, he actually explained it in a lot of detail... he just didn't ask me any questions about myself. And I don't have a lack of availability. I can start Monday pretty easily. 

I do agree that he wasn't too concerned about the job because it is overall pretty easy. So maybe that's why he didn't ask questions. It just bothers me that if I don't get it, he didn't really give me much of a chance to speak and I did have an open schedule and everything that they needed. Thanks.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Pachacutie said:


> Well, he actually explained it in a lot of detail... he just didn't ask me any questions about myself. And I don't have a lack of availability. I can start Monday pretty easily.
> 
> I do agree that he wasn't too concerned about the job because it is overall pretty easy. So maybe that's why he didn't ask questions. It just bothers me that if I don't get it, he didn't really give me much of a chance to speak and I did have an open schedule and everything that they needed. Thanks.


Interviewers can explain about their companies and the job position a lot to every candidate since they are supposed to do so in each first interview.

But the guy probably didn't ask you much because he was in a hurry and he didn't need to evaluate candidate answers. It sucks indeed when interviews are like that, but perhaps you might be lucky as not many people can have such availability right in the next week.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

So... update... 

Didn't get a call back. My husband told me he found out the day of the interview that the other candidate was already in the same department and he just didn't want to make me worry... of course, I would have rather known but that is neither here nor there. It's a small building so she probably had the job from the start. I'm a little irritated about the fact they made me rush and come in from home when they probably had someone else in mind already. Oh well. I think I'll email the man who interviewed me and thank him. Maybe the person who got the job I wanted's current job is open.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Pachacutie said:


> So... update...
> 
> Didn't get a call back. My husband told me he found out the day of the interview that the other candidate was already in the same department and he just didn't want to make me worry... of course, I would have rather known but that is neither here nor there. It's a small building so she probably had the job from the start. I'm a little irritated about the fact they made me rush and come in from home when they probably had someone else in mind already. Oh well. I think I'll email the man who interviewed me and thank him. Maybe the person who got the job I wanted's current job is open.


You will get an ideal job soon enough. Just keep on trying.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

That actually sounds a lot better than the watered down psych tests <from the frigging 50's> interviewers usually provide.


----------

